

Type safe config in Scala - stephen
http://robey.lag.net/2012/03/26/why-config.html

======
arete
I've been using Configgy which is now deprecated in favor of this, but am not
a fan of executable configuration files.

Fortunately Typesafe has released a nice plain Java, with no dependencies,
config library supporting similar syntax:
<https://github.com/typesafehub/config>

